# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Climate Change Blamed for Australia's Cockroach Migration

## Dave A

SYDNEY, Australia Ã¢â¬â Climate change is being blamed for a changing of the guard among Sydney's cockroach population.

Researchers say the most common sub-species in city households was the german cockroach, until it disappeared about seven years ago.

Martyn Robinson from the Australian Museum says the Australian house cockroach, methana marginalus, which likes warmer climates, has begun moving in.

"It's most likely to be the...warmer climate," he said.
full story from PCT Online here

----------


## duncan drennan

So if things are getting warmer, what would the impact be on SA pests? I'm guessing this was one of the things that came up in the 702?

----------


## Debbiedle

Well, the flies in the Western Cape Northern Subs are simply disgusting.  At the stables we want to wear masks for fear of inhaling at least 10 flies per hour, it has become downright unpleasant being there! At our home (not near the stables) we are killing approx 100 flies per day and they are still on the increase!

The entire neighbourhood is complaining!

----------


## Dave A

> I'm guessing this was one of the things that came up in the 702?


I've got to say no-one was more surprised than me when an interview that I thought was for a little filler piece for a local paper turned into front page news. I suppose sooner or later I better roll out the full details of my ideas on this here.

----------


## duncan drennan

> I've got to say no-one was more surprised than me when an interview that I thought was for a little filler piece for a local paper turned into front page news.


I feel like I'm missing something here - which local paper, what front page news?




> Well, the flies in the Western Cape Northern Subs are simply disgusting.


Sounds like we're in the same valley! I didn't realise you were down here in the Cape. We live in Bellville....and yes, the flies are a real pain here too, but my fly trap seems to be doing a pretty good job keeping them out of the house at least (didn't notice any impact after I planted the marigolds though  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Dave A

> I feel like I'm missing something here - which local paper, what front page news?


Natal Mercury. Also made IOL online but for paying subscribers only so it was a tad useless trying to post a link.



> didn't notice any impact after I planted the marigolds though  )


Surprising. Perhaps you did not crush them as required to release the natural pyrethrins  :Whistling:

----------


## duncan drennan

> Surprising. Perhaps you did not crush them as required to release the natural pyrethrins


Okay, I'll just go and stomp them into the ground tomorrow  :Rant1: 

EDIT: I've read elsewhere that basil and tansy are good fly repellents - but I'm guessing I have to crush them too?  :Confused:  something about that just doesn't seem to work  :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

Unfortunately  :Sorry: 

Maybe try venus fly traps? They don't need to be brutalised to do the job - although they do come with a rather special aroma.

----------


## duncan drennan

> Unfortunately 
> 
> Maybe try venus fly traps? They don't need to be brutalised to do the job - although they do come with a rather special aroma.


Yes, smells something like my current flytrap  :Whistling:

----------


## Debbiedle

Is this fly phenomena also climate/heat/weather related Mr Pestman?  We are also getting those big flat black flying cockroaches although this year is better than last.  Last year there were 3 to 4 per evening trying to watch the evening news with us!!

Hi DSD - yup didn't realise either...I'm on the otherside of Tygerberg Hill to you :Smile:

----------


## Debbiedle

Oh yea...and how do you know they were German???? :Big Grin:

----------

